# Knarly Part 2



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2016)

Was at the mill at daylight this morning - got home at 1:30 The  is tired. Trailer is full.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 12


----------



## CWS (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2016)

CWS said:


> Wow!!!


Yep That is how my shoulders feel- WOW


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2016)

That trailer is a thing of beauty! Very cool Mike and worth the sore muscles and joints I'm sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 27, 2016)

The trailer and what is on it are things of beauty

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 27, 2016)

That was one ugly log on the outside! The beauty on the inside however is fabulous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> That trailer is a thing of beauty! Very cool Mike and worth the sore muscles and joints I'm sure.





David Van Asperen said:


> The trailer and what is on it are things of beauty



Thanks- The trailer is nice- being able to move 7000 GVW is nice- Tandem axle and both axles braked. It needs it with this kind of load. That was a 3' diameter tree. Now I will get it on pallets so I can move with tractor.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice to have adequate equipment. 
Fantastic to test the limits of it with a trunk like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice chunk of wood Mike!! I'm sure you are hurting now, but you'll feel better when you see al the beauty in that! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice haul Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks @Mike1950 , just what I needed on a Monday morning. A good old  to start my week off right.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brown down (Dec 12, 2016)

WOW
you have become the burl king!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2016)

@Mike1950 , Thanks for sharing!!! You are sharing the wood , right???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow dude....just wow....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2016)

What a gemstone! Proves you can't judge a book by its cover! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

